# السائح المسيحي (ماهر فايز)



## maged75 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*السائح المسيحي*

*الشريط النادر والرائع لماهر فايز*

*للتحميل*

* اضغط هنا*


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السائح المسيحي (ماهر فايز)*

ميرسى يا ماجد على الشريط .. وميرسى على مشاركاتك المتميزة معانا
وياريت تبقى تضيفه لموسوعة شرايط المرنم ماهر فايز اللى فى الموضوع المثبت فى اللينك ده
جميع شرايط المرنم ماهر فايز ​ربنا يبارك عملك...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## maged75 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السائح المسيحي (ماهر فايز)*

*الف شكر اختي المباركة جينا وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Andreew (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السائح المسيحي (ماهر فايز)*

الف شكر انا كنت دايخ على الشريط دة ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## maged75 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السائح المسيحي (ماهر فايز)*

*عفوا اخي وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Andreew (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السائح المسيحي (ماهر فايز)*

اخى اولاً اشكرك مرة اخرى على الشريط  ثانياً لو امكن كلمات الترنيمة الروعة دى  <السائح المسيحى>
و ربنا يلمسك بنعمتةُ


----------



## maged75 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السائح المسيحي (ماهر فايز)*

*حاضر يا اندرو هاحاول اجيبلك كلمات الترنيمة وعلي فكرة كلماتها قوية جدا جدا واللي كتبها في اعتقادي الشخصي كان شاعر ومتمكن في اللغة العربية والشعر وانا قرأت في احدي المنتديات ان ماهر فايز قال في احدي برامجه قصة هذه الترنيمة وهي كالتالي :
ان اللى كتب الترنيمه دى كان شيخ من الحظيره التانيه ولما كان اخوه رايح يقتله علشان عرف النور راح قايله قبل لما تقتلنى اسمع الاول انا حصل معايا ايه فراح بشره بالكلمه وعرف النور هو كمان وبقوا الاتنين يخدموا مع بعض
واليك بعض من اباتها وهي حوالي 40 بيت*

*1- ياسيدي الفادي إليك حنيني *** ولرؤيتي إياك كل أنيني
قد ساقني إليك حسن يقيني *** في حبك الوافي جميع ديوني
بدمٍ جرى فوق الصليبِ ثمينٍ

2- قلبي الذي في الأصل كان منجساً *** بدم المسيح على الصليب تقدسا
فعلى الصليب رجاء قلبي اساسا *** وبه أظل على المدى متفرساً
فيه تفرس شاكرٍ ممنون

3- إذ أنه أضحى اساس عبادتي *** وبه غلبت الخصم يا لسعادتي
وبه صلبت عواطفي وإرادتي *** وبه رأيت عليَّ حق شهادتي
بمخلص للهالكين حنون

4- ياسبد الأسياد بل يا سيدي *** لك ما حييت تديني وتعبدي
حببتني في الحياة تذهدي *** بل أنت قانوني بذاك ومرشدي
حتى أروح إليك أو تأتني

5- صبح الجمال على جبينك لائحِ *** وشذا الرضا من روض قلبك فائحِ
فلذا أنا بالروح نحوك سائحِ *** طوراً أنا فرح وطوراً نائحِ
قصدي اللقا يا منيتي لاقيني

6- متلهفاً حتى أراك واشبعا *** وأظل عندك باللقا متمتعا
لن أكتفي إلا به أو أقنعا *** كم من جراه لقد أرقت الأدمعا
حتى تقرح بالبكاء جفوني*


----------



## Andreew (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السائح المسيحي (ماهر فايز)*

الف شكر اخى على تعب محبتك ومنتظر باقى الترنيمة ربنا يكمل ما بدئُة فى حيتك


----------



## maged75 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: السائح المسيحي (ماهر فايز)*

*شكرا اخي اندرو وربنا يباركك وهاحاول اجيبلك باقي كلمات الترنيمة الرائعة*


----------



## sarah_adel (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: السائح المسيحي (ماهر فايز)*

شكرا على الشريط 
وممكن اطلب طلب
ممكن كتاب ابجدية المسيح للمرنم ماهر فايز لو سمحتوا


----------



## maged75 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: السائح المسيحي (ماهر فايز)*

شكرا Sarah وربنا يباركك


----------



## Andreew (25 أغسطس 2009)

*كلمات ترنيمة السائح المسيحى لمن يريدها*
*
1 يا سيدى الفادى اليك حنينى
ولرؤيتى اياك كل انينى
قد ساقنى لحماك يقينى
فى حبك الوافى جميع ديونى
بدم جرى فوق الصليب ثمين

القرار

يا سائحا نحو السماء تشددا 
انت الحبيب فلا تخف شر العدى
ان انتصارك بالصليب مؤكدا
بل اننى اعددت عندى للمدى
لك منزلا فى غاية التزين

2 يا سيد الاسياد بل يا سيدى
لك ما حييت تدينى وتعبدى
حببتنى فى ذى الحياة تزهدى
بل انت قانونى بذاك ومرشدى
حتى اروح اليك او تاتينى

3 صبح الجمال على جبينك لا ئحا 
وشذا الرضا من روض قلبك فائحا
فلذا انا بالروح نحوك سائحا
طورا انا فرح وطورا نائحا
قصدى اللقاء يا منيتى لاقينى

4انى شعرت بوحشة فى غيبك 
فمتى انال الحظ مجتمعا بك
هيهات ان اسر غير بأنسك
ويشوقنى الا تلالؤ وجهك
عند التواصل ان تراك عيونى

5لاشك انك لى رفيق سياحتى 
بالروح اخذ منك بعض الراحة
متناسيا ايام بين راحت 
متذكرا ايام قرب لاحت 
فيقر بها يا سيدى عزينى

6 متلهفا حتى اراك واشبع
واظل عندك باللقا متمتعا
لن اكتفى الا به او اقنع 
كم من جراه قد راقت الادمع
حتى تقرح بالبكاء جفونى

7 يا ايها المحيي الرفات وفادى ال
بشر الخطاة بنفسه يا ذا الحمل
يا مشتهى نفسى ويا كل الامل
بل يا رجا قلبى ونور العين بل
يا قدس اقداس الحياة محيينى

8 ان الطريق اليك صعب المسلك
لكننى لسواك لست بمشتكى
اكثر بعظم تحيرى وتلبكى
لو لم توافى سياحتى بمحرك
هو روحك القدوس كى يهدينى

9 يا ايها الروح العزيز رايتنى
وحدى اسيح الى السما فصحبتنى
حتى اذا ضلت خطايا هديتنى
او ان جبنت بضيقة شجعتنى
ما لم اصل يا روح لا ترخينى

10 هات الاحاديث التى تنفى الكدر 
عن سيدى المحبوب ما دام السفر
علل فؤادى كل يوم بخبر
عنه فلى شوق اليه قد استعر
فلعلها من حرقتى تطفينى

11 ان السعادة حظ سياح السما
يا حسن يوم وصولهم ذاك الحمى
يلقاهم جند السماء مرنما
ويسوع مسرور بهم متبسما
ويقول اهلا بالآلى تبعونى

12 حملوا الصليب وما استحوا بى فى البشر
بل ما ابتغوا حظا سوى اسمى المحتقر
فليجلسوا حولى على عرش الظفر
وليلبسوا تيجان مجد قد بهر
وليشبعوا من نعم بيمينى

13 هناك يا سياح فيها تمتعوا
وتلذذوا بالرب حتى تشبعوا
طوبى لكم افراحكم لا تنزعوا
وقلوبكم بالرب لا تتزعزع
فى فعل ذنب للحبيب مهين

14 افراح حالتكم به لاتشرح
او للتكدر ليس يوجد مطرح
الموت يفنى والخطايا تبرح
والهم يذهب والمدامع تمسح
وتزول كل شقاوة فى الحين

15 اتعابكم زمن التباعد تذهب
وجروحكم حين السياحة تعصب
فكلوا رطيب جنى الحياة فتشربوا
من مائها يا حبذا كم يعذب
يا ليت منه جرعة تروينى

16 وتوطنوا الفردوس ثم تنسموا
ارواحكم فيها تسر الاعظم
تبختروا فيها على ما شئتموا
وعلى قياثير المسرة رنموا
لالهكم فى اعذب التلحين

17 وتمتعوا انتم بلذات الهنا
وانا اقاسى الهم والبلوى هنا
متحيرا حتى يسر الهنا
فيريحنى من كل اثقال العنا
ونصيب حب ببنكم يعطينى

18 فاذا رأنى الناس فى الحال التى
قد عشت فيها ههنا يا قدوتى
من دون ميل للورا وتلفت
حكموا على بأننى ذو جنة
يا حبذا بك يا يسوع جنونى

19 حبك اوصلنى لحال الهائم
حتى ارى الاه غير ملائم
فعلى قواعده بنيت عزائمى
لا اخشيا فى الحب لومة لائم
ان عنف الاشرار او لامونى

20 انى انا الصب الجسور المقدم
وبمذهبى خوف المحب محرم
وفتورة اثناء بين يلؤم
لم يدعنى نحو الوفا الا الدم
لما جرى من جنبك المطعون

21 اذ كنت مديون لربى بالخطا
وحكم على بالهلاك مربطا
فاتى يسوع للفدا متوسطا
متكفلا لله عنى بالعطا
فوفاه من فوق الصليب ديونى

22 يا سيدى قصدى رضاك ولا سوى
اذ انه مجموع مطلوبى حوى
أمنن على بذاك اثناء النوى
من يبتغى الا رضاك فقد غوى
وويله من هول يوم الدين

23 ويل الخطاة الاشقيا مما مضى
من حين تنصب الكراسى للقضا
فتضيق فيهم ثم ساحات القضا
ويريعهم غضب الاله و لا الرضا
ويقول كل يا جبال غطينى

24 انت العزيز لدى فى كل الورى
حتى على عينى أراك مصورا
ومتى حديثك يا منى قلبى جرى
من روح ذكرى الحب اغدو مسكرا
فتفيض فى سيل الدموع جفونى

25 يا حبذا السكر الحلال المشتهى
بمحبة الفادى لنا للمنتهى
حتى يقال عن الدنى هذا سهى
انى لمشتاق لوجهك ذى البهى
واليه يا لتشوقى وحنينى

26 مهما لاقيت من الورا لا تشتفى
من حزازات الفؤاد المدنف
ولو انه خل وفى لى صفى
يا فرط فرط تشوقى وتلهفى
للقاك فهو ولا سوى يكفينى

27 يا سيدى قد طال وقت تغربى
ومللت حمل اهانة وتجربى
حتى ارى فى حضن امى والاب
انى غريب عن ديار حبيبى
واقل شئ مانع يبكينى

28 عجل مجيئك مقبلا حالا الى
من دون مهل غربتك طالت على
ماراق فى عينى بعدك قط شئ
حرمت عينى ان ترى الاك كى
لا تنغوى وبغيها تغوينى

29 فى غربتى انى شبعت تذللا
حتى لها لا استطيع تحملا
كم وعدت النفس فيك تعللا
وحييت فى روح الرجا نتأملا
عما قليل سيدى يأتينى

30 ارجوك لا تدع انتظارى للقا
ابدا يقل فأنه روح التقى
بل انما زدنى اليه تشوقا
ولوجهك البهج المنير تحرقا
زدنى ودع حبى له يسبينى

31 من لم يحبك مادرى ماذا هوى
بل ما اتى الحب الصحيح وما نوى
الا على بغض المهيمن ما انطوى
بل ياله من فاجر نجس هوى
نحو الجحيم وفاجر ملعون

32 لكن من يهواك نال غنيمة
وله الحياة سعادة ابدية
يكسيه حبك للقداسة حلة
تغدو له بين الملائك زينة
ولى الرجاء بأنه يكسينى

33 قلبى الذى بالاصل كان منجسا
بدم المسيح على الصليب تقدسا
فعلى الصليب رجاء قلبى اسسا 
وبه اظل على المدى متفرسا
فيه تفرس شاكر ممنون

34اذ انه اضحى اساس عبادتى
وبه غلبت الخصم يا لسعادتى
وبه صلبت عواطفى وارادتى
وبه رايت على حق شهادتى
بمخلص للهالكين حنون

35 انت الحنون ارثى لحالة غربتى
واشفق على ضعفى وفرج كربتى
عطف فلا يخفاك مزمن علتى
يا سيدى انى مريض محبتى
فألى الحبيب تكرما ودينى

36 ما الظن يبرئها سواه وداؤها
ينبى العليل بأن يعز شفاؤها
سيدوم مادام الفراق بلاؤها
بل علتى تبرأ وانت دواؤها
بل ذاك ايمانى وكل يقينى

37 حتى متى يضنى الجفا والى متى
مع كون بعدك يا حبيبى مؤقتا
ومجيئك المحبوب عندى ثبت
فمتى يقول مبشرى ها قد اتى
اهلا وسهلا بضياء عيونى

38 الان اطلب راجيا متوسلا 
وعد ووعدك بالوفا لن يمطلا
قل لى متى تأتى الى من العلا
جد لى به يا معطيا لن يبخلا
اكرم وبدل باليقين ظنونى

39 يا سائحا نحو السماء تشددا
انت الحبيب فلا تخف شر العدى
ان انتصارك بالصليب مؤكدا
بل اننى اعددت عندى للمدى
لك منزلا فى غاية التزين

العدد الاخير
40 وها انا اتى سريعا بغتة
اياك ان تنسى مجيئى لحظة
بل فأنتظره دقيقة فدقيقة
حتى تنال مع العروس وليمة
هيأتها لجميع من حبونى*


----------



## mina aalraheb (25 أغسطس 2009)

1- يا سيدى الفادى اليك حنينى
و لرؤيتى اياك كل انينى
قد ساقنى لحماك حسن يقينى
فى حبك الوافى جميع ديونى
بدم جرى فوق الصليب ثمين

2- قد كنت مديونا لربى بالخطا 
و حكم على بالهلاك مربطا
فاتى يسوع للفدا متوسطا 
متكفلا لله عنى بالعطا
فوفاه من فوق الصليب ديونى

3-قلبى الذى بالاصل كان منجسا
بدم المسيح على الصليب تقدسا
فعلى الصليب رجاء قلبى اسسا
و به اظل للمدى متفرسا 
فيه تفرس شاكر من ممنون

4- صبح الجمال على جبينك لائح
و شذا الرضا من روض قلبك فائحا
فلذا انا بالروح نحوك سائح
طورا انا فرح و طورا نائحا
قصدى اللقاء يا منيتى لاقينى

5- انت العزيز لدى فى كل الورى
حتى على عينى اراك مصورا
و متى حديثك يا منى قلبى جرى
من روح ذكرى الحب أغدو مسكرا
فتفيض فى سيل الدموع جفونى

6- انت الحنون ارث لحالة غربتى
اشفق على ضعفى و محزن كربتى
عطفا فلا يخفاك مزمن علتى
يا سيدى انى مريض محبتى
فالى الحبيب تكرما و دينى

7- يا سيدى قد طال و قت تغربى
و مللت حمل اهانة و تجرب
حتى ارى فى حضن امى و الاب
انى غريب عن ديار حبيبى
و أقل شىء مانع يبكينى

8- فاذا رأنى الناس فى الحال التى
قد عشت فيها ها هنا يا قدوتى 
من دون ميل للورا و تلفت
حكموا على بأننى ذو جنة يا حبذا بك يسوع جنونى

9-ان السعادة حظ سياح السما
يا حسن يوم و صولهم ذاك الحمى
يلقاهم جند السماء مرنما
و يسوع مسرور بهم متبسما
و يقول اهلا بالألىء اتبعونى

10- حملوا الصليب و ما استحوا بى فى البشر
بل ما ابتغوا حظا سوى اسمى المحتقر
فليجلسوا حولى على عرش الظفر
و ليلبسوا اكليل مجد قد بهر
و ليشبعوا من نعمة بيمينى

11- هناك يا سياح فيها تمتعوا
و تلذذوا بالرب حتى تشبعوا
طوبى لكم افراحكم لا تنزع
و قلوبكم للدهر لا تتزعزع
فى فعل ذنب للحبيب مهين

12- انى شعرت بوحشة فى غيبك
فمتى انال الحظ مجتمعا بك
هيهات أن أسر غير بأنسك
و يشوقنى الا تلألؤ وجهك
عند التواصل ان تراك عيونى

13- هات الاحاديث التى تنفى الكدر
عن سيدى المحبوب مادام السفر
علل فؤادى كل يوم بخبر
عنه فلى شوق اليه قد استعر
فلعلها من حرقتى تطفينى

14- عجل مجيئك مقبلا حالا الى
من دون مهل غربتى طالت على
ما راق فى عينى بعدك قد شىء
حرمت عينى ان ترى الاك كى
لا تنغوى و بغيها تغوينى

15- يا سائحا نحو السماء تشددا
انت الحبيب فلا تخاف شر العدى
ان انتصارك بالصليب مؤكدا 
بل اننى اعددت عندى للمدى
لك منزلا فى غاية التزين

16- و ها انا اتى سرعا بغتة
اياك ان تنسى مجيئى لحظة
بل فانتظره دقيقة فدقيقة
حتى تنال مع العروس و ليمة
هيأتها لجميع من حبونى


----------



## akmalfad (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ماران أثا الرب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*كلمات ترنيمة السائح المسيحي
http://up.progs4arab.com/download-15b01a45bf.doc.html
*


----------



## ماران أثا الرب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ل*قد أعطني الرب ترنيمة عن المراة التي أمسكت في ذات الفعل واسم الترنيمة ( نزعت عاري ورفعت راسي ) ويارريت أى مرنم أو ملحن يرنمها ويلحنها ويرسلي اللحن  

هو  وهذه كلمات الترنيمة
**(( نزعت عاري رفعت راسي ))
*​* 1 أمســــــــكوكِ في ذات الــــــــــفعل*

*وتــــركوا من أخطـاَ مــــــــــــــعكِ*
*2 وأحـــــــــــــضروكِ إلي المــــــعلم*


*كى ما يــصدرُ عليكِ الحكمَ بالموتِ*
*3 أحنتِ راســـــــــــــــــــــــكِ باكــيةً*


*وتمنيتِ الأرض تنشــــقَ وتبـــلعكِ*
*4 ولكنكِ لم تكـــــــــوني وحدكِ حانيةً*


*فالمعلم أحنىَ  راســـــــهُ معـــــــكِ*
*5 وكـــــــتبَ باصــبعه علــي الارض*


*كلَ خـــطايا وأثــام ذا الــــــــــجمعِِِِِِِِِِِِ*
*6 ورفع راســــــهُ ســـــــــــــــــــائلاً*


*من مــنكمُ بـلا أثــمٍ او ذنــــــــــــبِ*
*7 فليرميها بأول حـــــــــــــــــــــــجرٍ*


*أو يــــــــترُكها ويــمضــــــــــــــىِ*
*8 فانــــــــــصرفوا كلـــــهم جــــمعياً*

*ولم يـبقىَ أحـــدٌ ســــــــــــــــــواكِ*
*9 والحـــبيبُ رفـع راســكِ ســــــائلاً*

*يا إمراة من ذا الذي يـــريدُ إيــذاكِ*

*10 كيف يوذيني إنسانٌ ياســــــــــيدي*

*وأنـــــت ربــــــي والـــــــــــــــهيِ*
*11 نزعـتَ عـاري ورفــعت راســــــي*

*فأنتَ مُــــنايا وأمــــــالي ورجـائي*
*12 فأذهـــبي بســــــــلامٍ ولا تـخـطــي*
*               فـالمسيحُ قـد **فـــــــداكِ                        *​ 









*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جميل جدا وراائع
شكرا الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------

